# Lustige Bilder



## mav (28 Dez. 2010)

wer hat noch mehr?


----------



## Cobra911 (28 Dez. 2010)

Rofl


----------



## Hein666 (17 Jan. 2011)

mav schrieb:


> wer hat noch mehr?



Beim anschauen der Fernsehwerbung hatte ich mich sowieso schon immer
gefragt ob man mit rotem Stuhl nicht besser zum Arzt gehen sollte
!:WOW::thumbup:

Ach so, einen habe ich auch:


----------

